
Apple acquires Turi, a machine learning company - brandonlipman
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/05/apple-acquires-turi-a-machine-learning-company/
======
spack
Saw this today. Remember seeing Dato (previously GraphLab now Turi) at PyCon
2015. I recall using their service for a hackathon earlier this year.

Why don't they get more attention? Seems they got less than Magic Pony Tech.
Is this mostly a talent acquisition?

